# Which parenting style did your parents use?(read first post)



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Which parenting style did your parents use? I want to see if there may be a trend among SAers. For the record these are the different types:

*Authoritative parenting*- This involves the parent expecting the child to follow the rules, while also explaining the reason for the rules. These parents are usually calm yet firm with their children. Children usually have a close relationship with their parents.

*Authoritarian parenting*- These kind of parents expect obedience from their children no matter what. They are usually quite strict with them, and have an attitude of "Do it because I said so". Usually children raised in this kind of parenting style rebel.

*Permissive parenting*- This involves parenting with very little rules. These parents let their children do whatever they want and give them anything they want. They have low expectations for their children and these children usually rebel.

*Neglectful parenting*- These parents are usually cold towards their children and neglect them by not providing the necessary food, shelter, health and often abuse their children.

As for me I was raised in an authoritative manner.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*re: Which parenting style did your parents use?(read first p*

Authoritative, I guess, but at times they tended to fall into the Permissive catagory.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I was actually going to make this poll before!....I didn't vote because they can't really fit in any one category. They are in between Authoritative and Authoritarian.

I'd say 40% Authoritative
60% Authoritarian


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*re: Which parenting style did your parents use?(read first p*

Authoritative 90%

Authoritarian 5%

Permissive 5%


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*re: Which parenting style did your parents use?(read first p*

My dad was authoritarian and my mum was permissive.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Which parenting style did your parents use?(read fir*



mserychic said:


> My dad was authoritarian and my mum was permissive.


Pretty much the same for me. I voted authoritarian because that was what most affected me.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

My dad wasn't a part of my life from 7 on so I guess neglectful there. My mom raised me on her own and I can't really remember ever being punished, let alone having a bed time. Well I do remember 1 time being grounded for all of easter vacation once but I did do something really bad. The teenage years were a different story, I needed braces and wanted the name brand clothes all the other kids were having, my mom couldn't afford either and it caused me to have alot of anger towards her, which I still feel to this day. By then I was always breaking stuff of hers and calling her names and in return she was always punishing me my taking away the tv cord or my radio. Funnily enough, I never got punished unless I did something that effected her. I guess my mom was negelectful too, just not in the same way as my dad.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

None of those... My parents didn't give my sister and I a lot of rules (pretty much none), but we knew when we stepped out of bounds, and we would get in trouble for it. For example, staying out abnormally late and not calling to say what was going on might result in not being allowed out next time we asked. But they also has high expectations of us (good behaviour, good grades). Neither of us ever rebelled or went through an "angsty teen" phase. It's not their fault my sister is insanely anal and bossy, neither is it their fault I have SA.


----------



## loner2389 (Oct 28, 2006)

*re: Which parenting style did your parents use?(read first p*

Authoritarian. Very rarley give a rational reasons for anything they tell me to do besides "Because it's good for you" and "because i'm the parent". And if i find any flaw in my moms reasoning about why she is overly strict she will just start yelling at me or just "im the parent and that's final".


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Neglectful

Dad sure didn't give a **** anyway. Mom, well, she had to work full time to feed three hungry demonic posessed kids :lol
I didn't turn out so bad though, at least.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

a mix of Authoritarian and Permissive


----------

